# Solution for large tweeter or Mid in 2006+ Civic sedan



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

As the title states its pretty specific, but I feel this solution is in the DIY spirit so I am posting:

I order a pair of RS28's for the car, and on receipt realized they were far larger than I thought. Thought about fiberglassing but could not work up the courage to potentially RUIN an a-pillar in the process, maybe even two. Then I saw the "Cheap, easily replaceable tweeter pods" post and started to go that route. Grabbed up the RS28 and headed for Home Depot and found a 3" elbow that fit the tweeter's inner diameter, and inner diameter of the 2006+ Civic sedans useless little front side window:










From there I just gauged where the tweeter needed to be aimed and drilled holes through the a-pillar parts and PVC elbow. The beauty of this really is that the elbow fits right into the triangular shaped window area. It would not work otherwise:










The tweeter also fits snugly into place. I used spade connectors to put wiring in place and then used Loctite to put the tweeter in place. No need to measure as the connector edges of the tweeter were an EXACT fit:










Paint in textured back paint, or matching color:










And drop back into place:


















Not as pretty as fiberglass, but much less expensive for one who would have to pay to have it done ($19 vs $400). Not to mention that this is easily swappable should I want to experiment with other tweeters, and should I sell the car, a few dabs of putty and some black and gray paint, and the a-pillars are restored to stock. The only upgrades I might make is an actual trim ring (there is some clearance for this, but I wanted to keep it as light as possible too), or maybe some vestigial screw heads to make it look nicer. 

Thanks for viewing...

Hope this helps anyone looking for a similar solution...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If it were me, I would either paint those triangle windows black from the inside or get them tinted.

Or do something so you can't see everything from the outside.


----------



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Taking to a tint shop and have asked them to double coat 5% film on it. Good get!

Thanks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Cool cool.

Just make sure CHiPs doesn't give you grief about the tint.


----------



## Gas Is Expensive (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the inspiration! I used PVC end caps and mounted mine to the small plastic defrost panels on the dash instead. Tomorrow I'm going to paint them to exactly match my Hybrid's blue dash color and then screw in the face plates.


----------



## Gas Is Expensive (Aug 26, 2008)

Tomorrow they'll be painted.


----------



## CarbonDetails (Sep 9, 2009)

Did you pain them?


----------



## Gas Is Expensive (Aug 26, 2008)

CarbonDetails said:


> Did you pain them?


I presume you mean "paint," because only the highest end speakers can actually _feel_ pain. So, yes sir, they've been painted. So far just with bed liner, but I'm trying to find a way to get spray paint color-matched to my Hybrid's blue dash.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

nice work my tweeters are exact same dimension as yours.. I bought the PVC cup instead. I never thought of using glue to attachthem. Gotta try tomorrow .


----------

